# How long before Caltrate helps IBS-D?



## AnnieP (Jan 9, 2002)

Hello,







I have IBS-D and for the last two months it is really out of control...this is the worst I have ever had it in all the years I have had it.







{I am 34 and I have had it most of my life}I heard Caltrate REALLY helps...is this true? I started it one week ago...just a half pill per day w/my dinner...and I upped it to 1 pill per day...should I take two like the bottle suggests for the IBS-D?What helps cramping beside a bowel movement? OH these cramps are bad. I am living on Imodium AD...it helps so much...but when it wears off I have to take another one.







This never used to happen...one dose would end a bout of IBS-D...now it just bides me time till' the next bout...I hope I don't have an ulcer...I was tested for all of that...but not for a few years...perhaps it is time for another test...gosh I don't want to go through that again....I have been through these darn tests since I was a teenager.







Thank You.


----------



## HunterTA5 (Feb 8, 2002)

Bless you! You seem to certianly be having a rough time! I started the Calcium about a week ago and immediately began wiht 3 a day! Maybe that is too much, but it does seem to be helping a lot. I, too, have severe attacks (see my posting on Viactiv). Maybe you should try taking more also. Good luck to you!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

AnnieP,You do need to take more and it is the process of the calcium being taked throughout the day with your meals and soaking up excess bile and water that helps give a more formed BM because of the binding effect of calcium carbonate.SO you are not taking enough it wears off and gets used up so the benefit does not continue.Start with 1/2 at each meal then increase to a full tablet at each meal after about 3 days and if the diarrhea is not controlled. IT is not a cure only a control and you must take it every day or the diarrhea comes back. You have to adjust the amount to suit you and if you need help let me know how you are after the 3 days of 1/2 tablets and maybe I can offer some suggestions.Email me if you like.Linda


----------



## AnnieP (Jan 9, 2002)

Thank You everyone for the replies. I did increase it and my IBS-D is not any better AT ALL.







I am sad. I don't know why...I take Immodium AD every other day to get a day of relief...this has to end already. I am in a terrible two month long bout with this and I am fed up! I am not overly stressed...I am stressed most of the time...but not overly stressed lately...I don't get this. Would Bentyl help me? Do I need to go bland with my diet AGAIN? I am fed up with that as I am a petite person and I need my food to stay in...I am not losing weight yet...and I hope I do not. I love to eat and it is sad that I have to pay a price w/abd. cramping and the runs when trying to merely nourish my body and enjoy my food.







Thank You.


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2000)

What kind of calcium is the best to take?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

AnnieP,I would be glad to offer some suggestions if you want to email me and let me know what kind of calcium you are taking how much and how often and if you take any other meds even OTC and vitamins.Linda


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Annie. my daughter tried calcium for at least six weeks without any success, unfortunately.She was having 2-3 attacks as she calls them, a week. the most successful thing (She has honestly tried nearly every thing mentioned on th board over 3 years)is to take half a small/blue immodium tablet every day without fail. This seemes to have regulated everything.She still has mild-moderate lower ab. pain. She also has the security of knowing that she can increase the dose if necessary.Her gastro. said to us he thought she was doing a better job than he could at helping herself!and that immodium was pretty"harmless".lets hope he's right there.This could be something to try.gilly


----------

